# Proud owner '11 synapse 6 carbon



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

i pick it up on monday... quick! someone tell me how much i'm gonna love it!

reasoning for purchase- i'm 6'3" 230#, won't be racing much that i can think of, but would love to do some long endurance rides and mostly use the bike for exercise and stress relief 

edit for PICS!

went to visit her at the LBS today!
sorry for cell quality
















oh, so i start law school next week, and look what i found!








wayyyyy too excited!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

You'll love it because it's YOURS!


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

lol. i ca't wait. got the blue and white.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Gratz on the 11 synapse 6. take some pics of the blue and white. from what i've seen...most of us got black and white. you will love it. i've done numerous 50+ mile bike rides and they are comfortable rides.


----------



## m2fm2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats. Mine is two weeks old and I'm loving it! I've got the blue/white paint in Synapse 4 paint scheme and it looks great. You will love it.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

Great bikes. I got a 5 ten days ago. It only costs a bit more to go first class.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

congrats! :thumbsup:

i've got an '09 synapse and i absolutely love it - comfortable as on longer rides and not too bad even in the odd crit here and there - enjoy!


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

i won't pick it up until i cash a check on monday  so anxious!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

ChubaDub said:


> i won't pick it up until i cash a check on monday  so anxious!



Yeah. when I bought mine, I plunked down my debit card to pay it on Sat and they told me best case scenario that it would be in Wed. Worse case Fri. Mine came in on Thursday and later afternoon to boot. I had late shift and since my boss is also a roadie, she was cool with me getting my bike as long as I could get one of my co-worker to cover my shift. It all worked out.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

oh mine is in a box at the LBS lol, well it might even be a full bike by now for all i know! 

i wasn't sure who was more surprised, the guy at the LBS when someone called specifically asking for a size 61 synapse carbon 6, since cannondale didn't have any left, or me when he said... "yeah, we got one."


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I would be surprised too. 61 is not a common size. Most common size I see is 54 or 56. On occasion I will see a 52cm (51cm synapse). Never have I've seen a 61cm in any LBS store I've been too.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

that's probably why they still had it in the box... they still managed to get 1625 out of me for it... not bad though, got 10% off of my shoes and pedals and the LBS owner nixed the tax too  ended up getting the bike, fitting, shoes, pedals, 2 cages, and 2 bottles, for 1800 OTD


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

ChubaDub said:


> that's probably why they still had it in the box... they still managed to get 1625 out of me for it... not bad though, got 10% off of my shoes and pedals and the LBS owner nixed the tax too  ended up getting the bike, fitting, shoes, pedals, 2 cages, and 2 bottles, for 1800 OTD


That's a good deal. mine was $1818 just the bike.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

ouch! i guess i did get a good deal


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

this time of year is always a great time to buy a bike. LBS getting rid of last years model. I was being impatient and wanted to ride now. I'm glad I did. I've been reviewing the 2012 Synapse and I'm little skeptical. according to initial observations, the 2012 seat stay and fork has been re-designed. supposedly to dampen the road noise more and make the bike more comfortable. To me, sounds like the bike will be more "plush." Granted I bought the bike for all day bike riding, but more "plush" just sounds too plush.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

Turtle Torque said:


> this time of year is always a great time to buy a bike. LBS getting rid of last years model. I was being impatient and wanted to ride now. I'm glad I did. I've been reviewing the 2012 Synapse and I'm little skeptical. according to initial observations, the 2012 seat stay and fork has been re-designed. supposedly to dampen the road noise more and make the bike more comfortable. To me, sounds like the bike will be more "plush." Granted I bought the bike for all day bike riding, but more "plush" just sounds too plush.


yeah exactly. i don't want it to feel like my full suspension mountain bike lol


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

updated first post with cell pics


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

ChubaDub said:


> updated first post with cell pics


Gratz and welcome to the synapse club where it's not about racing...it's all about riding :thumbsup:

one thing though...you wont be able to pic this up Monday? The anticipation must be killing you. I would go bonkers knowing my baby is at the LBS and I have to wait few more days. It'll be all worth it though when you do your maiden voyage on it. Gratz!

P.S. Blue looks good on it. For some reason I was thinking it'll be brighter blue.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

the blue is a tad brightewr than in the cell pic but not much, i'll get better ones monday with my point and shoot... 

and speaking to what you said: i refuse to ride my scott now! (i have '10 a speedster s50), and i look at it, and think about the synapse, and then i don't ride  i think today i'm gonna have to though, it's been DAYS!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

ChubaDub said:


> the blue is a tad brightewr than in the cell pic but not much, i'll get better ones monday with my point and shoot...
> 
> and speaking to what you said: i refuse to ride my scott now! (i have '10 a speedster s50), and i look at it, and think about the synapse, and then i don't ride  i think today i'm gonna have to though, it's been DAYS!


I hear ya. Here's my upgraded synapse 6. lol, only thing original is the groupo. lol.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

those tires compliment the look of the bike perfectly!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Turtle Torque said:


> this time of year is always a great time to buy a bike. LBS getting rid of last years model. I was being impatient and wanted to ride now. I'm glad I did. I've been reviewing the 2012 Synapse and I'm little skeptical. according to initial observations, the 2012 seat stay and fork has been re-designed. supposedly to dampen the road noise more and make the bike more comfortable. To me, sounds like the bike will be more "plush." Granted I bought the bike for all day bike riding, but more "plush" just sounds too plush.


Pretty sure it won't dampen road noise. It won't be too plush like you are thinking, noodle. Plenty stiff and will dampen road buzz fine.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

only thing io don't like about being a big dude is that the headtube looks funky on the larger frames, vs the smalle frames the headtube is smaller and therefore looks better. hard to explain


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

ChubaDub said:


> only thing io don't like about being a big dude is that the headtube looks funky on the larger frames, vs the smalle frames the headtube is smaller and therefore looks better. hard to explain


You can always get a 51cm with a 5ft seat post.  You will be aerodynamic for sure. I hear ya. I like 54cm bike frames. looks perfect. Mine is a 51cm...Bottles going into the bottle cages is my issue.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

oh i have plenty of room for that lol. i can barely REACH mine!

we should start a synapse picture thread.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I see plenty of rides on feet of showing seatposts and plenty of riders with knees straight out from the bike even on the downstroke.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

i dunno i just went with the recommended frame size by my LBS


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't know I was doing my LBS such a favor by buying a 61in frame! haha 

I got the same bike in black/white/gray. The blue on yours looks really nice! Very deep and dark. It's what I wanted but my LBS really only had the b/w/g Synapse in my size. It's grown on my a lot though. Now I really like both!

Congrats on the bike! I really like mine a lot.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> I didn't know I was doing my LBS such a favor by buying a 61in frame! haha
> 
> I got the same bike in black/white/gray. The blue on yours looks really nice! Very deep and dark. It's what I wanted but my LBS really only had the b/w/g Synapse in my size. It's grown on my a lot though. Now I really like both!
> 
> Congrats on the bike! I really like mine a lot.


the grey is really growing on me too but i like the blue a tad more...

one thing i am upset about is there's NO raw carbon on the 6 showing


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

See, on the black and white ones, it's really only black around where the tubes meet. The paint job fades from black to clear-coated carbon in the middle of the tubes (seat stay, chain stays, seat tube, down tube, etc.).

It's one reason I really like the scheme now. That's pretty cool!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> See, on the black and white ones, it's really only black around where the tubes meet. The paint job fades from black to clear-coated carbon in the middle of the tubes (seat stay, chain stays, seat tube, down tube, etc.).
> 
> It's one reason I really like the scheme now. That's pretty cool!


I noticed that on mine as well. pretty cool.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

ok now i'm really jealous


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

OK so i picked it up today and rode 20 miles on it... my LBS manager and i agreed it's like the bike was built around my body structure. very minor adjustments were made to the saddle and i was gone... the parts group (apex) performed as expected and there were maybe only 2 hiccups, once while in the sale spinning and once while out of the saddle mashing the pedals where the bike shifted gears without me asking it to... when sitting it wasn't a big deal but while i was up out of the saddle sprinting it kinda threw me off (enough to make me get that rush feeling like, crap i might fall!)


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine never ghost-shifted but when I first got it, the front derailleur never wanted to work. I rode the bike probably 30-40 miles then brought it back for it's "free adjustment."

Haven't had a single problem since.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

gocha. i got 6 months of free adjustment so i'm happy ...


so i wanna ride again now!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

This is typical 1st 4hrs of bike ride time. Cable stretches, new parts breaking in, etc... Take advantage of the tune up, but expect to still have to fine tune your bike. I got my bike to where I wanted it and it's been trouble free.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

yup, as with all my MTB's


----------



## mcbrian (Aug 10, 2011)

deleted.


----------



## mcbrian (Aug 10, 2011)

*Just Ordered*

Hi all, first post. After weeks of gathering information on the web and visiting the only LBS in my area that carries a good variety of bikes, I’ve finally ordered a gray Synapse 6 carbon. 

Thanks for all of the good posts; it really helped me decide on this bike. 

Just one question; would it be worth upgrading the stock wheels before I pick up the bike? I was concerned about the wheel weight and just want to know if you think the upgrade with worth the extra money.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

mcbrian said:


> Hi all, first post. After weeks of gathering information on the web and visiting the only LBS in my area that carries a good variety of bikes, I’ve finally ordered a gray Synapse 6 carbon.
> 
> Thanks for all of the good posts; it really helped me decide on this bike.
> 
> Just one question; would it be worth upgrading the stock wheels before I pick up the bike? I was concerned about the wheel weight and just want to know if you think the upgrade with worth the extra money.


Grats McBrian on your new synapse. That's the 1st thing I upgraded. I love the bike, but one thing I noticed was the weight of the wheels and that it didnt have that 'snap' feel to it. After few rides and still had some $$ reserved, I upgraded the wheels and the difference in weight and 'acceleration' was noticeable. All my buds and the owner of the bike store stated if I was going to upgrade, wheels should be the 1st. that's the most weight you will lose as well as notice better acceleration (depending on what wheel you get). next will be Tires, tubes, cranks, and handlebar. everything else is at your descretion. If you have the $$...have fun with upgrades and truly make it a unique synapse to your liking 

by the way...a stock synapse weighs in around 18.5lbs. mine is sub 16lbs (that's including pedals and water bottle cage) :thumbsup:


----------

